# CD no gira



## samuel888 (Abr 26, 2010)

Bueno pues tengo un estéreo daewoo modelo AMI_318M y lo *QUE* pasa es *QUE* andaba mal del láser, entonces se lo cambie pero ahora no gira el CD ni con el nuevo laser ni con el viejo solo da un empujoncito el motor y se detiene. 
¿alguien me podría ayudar? se lo agradecería mucho


----------



## zopilote (Abr 27, 2010)

Si sabes medir el motor del CD, hazlo por que eso parece el problema.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 27, 2010)

De casualidad no marca inmediatamente "no disco"?
Porque el problema tambien es que puede que no este llegando la señal del laser porque se rompio alguna linea.


----------



## samuel888 (Abr 27, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> De casualidad no marca inmediatamente "no disco"?
> Porque el problema tambien es que puede que no este llegando la señal del laser porque se rompio alguna linea.


pues, si, marca "no disco" despues de *QUE* intenta girarlo y se pasa al siguiente disco pero igual no gira.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 29, 2010)

Tengo una opinion, el laser (si funciona) quedo algo retirado del disco. Yo haria:
1. Verificar que el laser enciende (mirando LATERALMENTE el laser debe verse un punto rojo. NO MIRES DIRECTAMENTE!!).

2. Si se enciende, entonces con cuidado mueve la cabeza lectora hacia el disco.

Saludos


----------



## samuel888 (Abr 29, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Tengo una opinion, el laser (si funciona) quedo algo retirado del disco. Yo haria:
> 1. Verificar que el laser enciende (mirando LATERALMENTE el laser debe verse un punto rojo. NO MIRES DIRECTAMENTE!!).
> 
> 2. Si se enciende, entonces con cuidado mueve la cabeza lectora hacia el disco.
> ...



Gracias por tu opinión, pero el problema no es el láser, si no que el disco no gira y a la vez *QUE* no gira no puedo comprobar si el láser esta trabajando.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 29, 2010)

Tenemos el problema del huevo o la gallina.

El control, no hace girar el disco porque no detecta el reflejo del laser en el disco...


----------



## samuel888 (Abr 29, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Tenemos el problema del huevo o la gallina.
> 
> El control, no hace girar el disco porque no detecta el reflejo del laser en el disco...



Entonces que hago? solo acerco el laser al disco? y ya *QU*eda?


----------



## compaigne (Abr 29, 2010)

ya quitaste el seguro; es puente hecho de soldadura en el pick-up, es para proteger el laser y lo trae de nuevo


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 30, 2010)

samuel888 dijo:


> Entonces solo acerco el laser al disco?


....intenta eso.....


----------



## samuel888 (Abr 30, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> ....intenta eso.....



Ok muchas gracias


----------



## samuel888 (May 7, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> ....intenta eso.....



Pues ya lo intente una y acerke el laser al disco pero siguio igual, voy a hacer mas pruebas todavia, pero por si a caso siguiera igual. ¿que mas podria tener mal?


----------



## tecnogirl (May 7, 2010)

Samuel88: Antes de darle la partida de defuncion a la unidad, con el lector desconectado, mueve la cabeza de lectura hacia la mitad de la guia de  desplazamiento y conectas la unidad. Una rutina interna suele darse cuenta de la incorrecta posicion de la cabeza y la llevará al extremo interno. Cuentanos el resultado.
Saludos


----------



## samuel888 (May 7, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Samuel88: Antes de darle la partida de defuncion a la unidad, con el lector desconectado, mueve la cabeza de lectura hacia la mitad de la guia de  desplazamiento y conectas la unidad. Una rutina interna suele darse cuenta de la incorrecta posicion de la cabeza y la llevará al extremo interno. Cuentanos el resultado.
> Saludos



ok lo are gracias


----------

